# So what about Tiger Balm anyone?



## kenpofighter (Jun 1, 2008)

How many of you MA out there use the stinky, smelly, greasy, staining (if not careful) Tiger Balm? And if you do use it what injury is bad enough to use this stuff.

I not down talking Tiger Balm. The stuff in the little glass jar works great! I have plica in my knee. So I use Tiger Balm and have to wear a elastic brace to karate class. Quit a few people have plica and never have any problems with it because they are lazy. It has to be over used before it becomes a problem.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 1, 2008)

I use it for muscles strains and sprains, and occasionally for sore joints.  But only when no one can smell it!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 1, 2008)

LOL ... Kacey!

I use it as well, I think it works wonders. I hadn't worried about the smell. Maybe that's why I'm single!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 1, 2008)

I have always used it, it works so good enough for me.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 1, 2008)

Dude.


Your Tiger Balm.

Do not use it on your sunburned back.

No.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 2, 2008)

Use it for headaches and mosquito bites as well as all injuries mentioned already. it smells nice!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been using Tiger Balm for so long, I can't imagine using something else.  When I first started using it, I couldn't find it with an English language lable yet!

I'd even go so far as to suggest putting it on crackers...lightly of course!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 2, 2008)

I've used Tiger Balm before. It's good stuff, but reminds me of a variation of Ben Gay. These days I use Jow.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 2, 2008)

Tiger Balm is the bestest ointment I've used.

It smells like karate and irritates the daylights out of anyone around me.


----------



## Drac (Jun 2, 2008)

Kacey said:


> I use it for muscles strains and sprains, and occasionally for sore joints. But only when no one can smell it!


 
Tigers Balm ( red) is GREAT for the above applications that Kacey said..For sore joints try Woodlock Oil or White Flower Oil...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 2, 2008)

It is indeed a wonderful, aromatic, heat-inducing concoction .  I use it mainly when my neck 'locks-up', as it sometimes does and it certainly helps.  Given that the knuckles of my 'bad' arms hand have started to give me arthritic type pains, I may try it there too {just better remember not to rub my eyes }.

As to the smell, I don't know if we're getting different stuff over here than our American friends but I (and, more importantly, every woman I know ) think it smells great.


----------



## Drac (Jun 2, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> {just better remember not to rub my eyes }


 
and to wash your hands very well *BEFORE* using the " loo"




Sukerkin said:


> {As to the smell, I don't know if we're getting different stuff over here than our American friends but I (and, more importantly, every woman I know ) think it smells great.


 
It doesn't smell bad to me...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 2, 2008)

Drac said:


> and to wash your hands very well *BEFORE* using the " loo"


 
*VERY* good point .


----------



## kenpofighter (Jun 2, 2008)

If you don't think that it smells bad, I don't want to know what you guys think smells good! It's stannkkyy!!


----------



## Drac (Jun 2, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> *VERY* good point .


 
I found that out through *FIRST* hand experience...LOL


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 2, 2008)

Ooh, that must've smarted!  My sympathies, good sir.


----------



## Drac (Jun 2, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Ooh, that must've smarted!


 
Quite..



Sukerkin said:


> My sympathies, good sir.


 
Thanks


----------



## donna (Jun 2, 2008)

Drac said:


> and to wash your hands very well *BEFORE* using the " loo"


My sister in law spent a long time in the shower after her hubby forgot to wash his hands.
He is still in the dog house over that one!!


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 2, 2008)

Could try making some of your own:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=1006010802541

I do get a laugh, though, out of the commentor below, who claims to put it on his chapped lips...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 2, 2008)

donna said:


> My sister in law spent a long time in the shower after her hubby forgot to wash his hands.
> He is still in the dog house over that one!!


 
An equal amount of "Ouch!" and sympathy for that anecdote too - double .


----------



## kenpofighter (Jun 2, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> I do get a laugh, though, out of the commentor below, who claims to put it on his chapped lips...



And I thought the smell was bad, little long the taste!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't think it smells bad... just very, very strong!


----------



## kenpofighter (Jun 2, 2008)

No need to try it for bee stings.  Just tried it tonight.  My brother got stung tonight by a bee and I put some tiger balm on the sting.  He said that it did not help at all.  We believe it was a bee anyways but no one saw what stung him. His hand swelled up and there was a black dot in the middle with a white ring around it. I got a good laugh!


----------



## Drac (Jun 3, 2008)

Kacey said:


> I don't think it smells bad... just very, very strong!


 
Attended a real intense 2 day seminar once, on the morning of the 2nd day the smell of the Tigers Balm was almost overpowering...LOL


----------

